

Using Raspberry Pi to measure new lobbyists in DC - sbma44
http://sunlightfoundation.com/blog/2013/04/11/measuring-lobbyists-with-raspberry-pi/

======
ibudiallo
I wish i could read it, sounds interesting but the font color just hurts my
eyes.

